# CZ 2075 advice, please



## jpricecz (Dec 15, 2019)

I’m new to this forum.

Here’s my issue. I have been thinking about a new pistol for IPDA BUG division competition ever since I shot a CZ 75. EDC is not my intended use.

I now use a Walther PPS M2 that I have had considerable success with and like a lot (so why would you get a new gun????)

Here’s a fairly open-end question: What do think about a 2075 RAMI for competition? I am very attracted to CZ build quality in their all metal guns. At the same time I am also a little concerned that 2075s seem to require a fair amount upgrade: recoil springs and trigger tuning and maybe more. By the time you add magazines, holster, etc., I’d probably be looking at 1000$ - 1200$ for a race-ready 2075. I easily spend that much on ammo over a year, so the cost of the gun is not decisive. Now you are undoubtedly thinking – a 2075 is not a race gun (you idiot!). I know, but remember this is for BUG division, so that would apply to all suitable guns.

Decocker or safety? I have no problem taking a 1911 off safety, so probably the latter. But what is your experience?

Is this a terrible idea? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

jpricecz said:


> I'm new to this forum.
> 
> Here's my issue. I have been thinking about a new pistol for IPDA BUG division competition ever since I shot a CZ 75. EDC is not my intended use.
> 
> ...


No it's not a terrible idea, but then again I'm the wrong person to ask. I never think that buying another gun is a terrible idea.

As long as it meets all the criteria, than why not? Especially since you've shot a CZ 75. The 2075 RAMI is just a sub compact version of it.

I'm not into competitive shooting, you'd be a better judge as to which pistol would better suit your needs for that specific purpose. If you're having success with the PPS M2 I'd probably stick with that as it's worked for you.

As to why would you get a new gun? Because you want one, that should be reason enough. At least with a CZ you won't be buying a junk gun. Besides you'd still end up with a great little pistol for concealed carry if you decide later on to carry. Or you may find that it works better for you than the PPS? But the only way you're gonna' find out is to buy or rent one.


----------



## pistolpositive (Mar 7, 2012)

Talk about tough comparisons. A PPS m1 is my standard carry firearm and I enjoy shooting it. My RAMI is a neat firearm, but I have yet to get the accuracy out of it any where near my pps. Distinctively different pistols from a drawing perspective. 
When I was playing around with idpa and uspsa I used my 75b or my p07. I sucked, but that was me not the pistols.
When I think of BUG, I don't think of Rami. Snubnose revolver or Lcp, but not rami. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabrien4 (Oct 16, 2019)

pistolpositive said:


> Talk about tough comparisons. A PPS m1 is my standard carry firearm and I enjoy shooting it. My RAMI is a neat firearm, but I have yet to get the accuracy out of it any where near my pps. Distinctively different pistols from a drawing perspective.
> When I was playing around with idpa and uspsa I used my 75b or my p07. I sucked, but that was me not the pistols.
> When I think of BUG, I don't think of Rami. Snubnose revolver or Lcp, but not rami.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


+1


----------

